# General > Reunions >  How many 'fifty-somethings' lived around dempster street in Wick?

## Faraway Angus

Hi everyone that lived around dempster Street, 

I lived at number nine and went to both the Academy and the High school before moving country.

Anyone still around for a catch up on here sometime?

Thanks

Angus Gunn

----------


## ciderally

hi angus...you should get loads of reply's good luck..but welcome back to wick anyway...

----------


## Faraway Angus

Thanks for the encouragement!   :Grin:

----------

